# Ready to throw in the towel.



## BurntOut (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife and I have been married for almost 3 years. For the last 6 months I feel like it should be over. Here is the run down.

My wife and I married when I enlisted in the Army, so she could have insurance and housing allowances while I attended basic. I was injured and discharged from AIT. Now I am back home. 

We seldom fight. When we do its brutal. We split up after about 9 months of marriage. We got back together after a couple weeks.

After a year of marriage I had an affair. I felt guilty about it and told her. It only happened once and I told her 3 days later. I do not know that she has ever forgiven me. 

She became pregnant. Things got better for a brief period. She gave birth to my daughter. However its back to where it was.

I did not have the affair because sex was lacking. Sex was great and often. I had the affair for emotional attachment. That was the lacking factor. The emotional attachment is still not here. I have debated another affair for this. Now the sex has started to lack. 

I can not stand to be around my wife. I find myself working tons of extra hours just to stay away from home. I do not like to be away from my daughter.

I have debated splitting up. I feel like the only thing that is keeping me and my wife together right now is my daughter. 

Any advise????? I am at a total loss right now.


Thanks


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Cant really give advice to a 'personal' problem. But on the facts you tell us you should split up.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Burnt Out,
Do not have another affair. Do the honorable thing and tell your wife your feelings and that it's best the two of you divorce


----------

